

Ask HN: How does the Affordable Care Act affect startups? - davidkellis

Does anyone know how the Affordable Care Act (AFA) affects startups?<p>For those of us who haven't incorporated yet, should the AFA push us toward a particular business structure (LLC/C Corp/S Corp/etc.) ?
======
mulligan
You won't have to stay at your comfy job just because you are afraid of not
having proper healthcare coverage.

